# Serrada Gathering @Legacy Tournament



## LocknBlock (Feb 4, 2010)

Legacy
Escrima Seminars and Tournament Feb. 20-21stThe United States FMA
Federation ishosting a two-day event this coming February 20-21st in
StocktonCalifornia. The Saturday portion consists of nine scheduled
seminars through the day, followed by a tournament on Sunday. With five
seminar slots scheduled with different.........
graduate students of the late grandmaster Angel Cabales, this event
should be of particular interest to Serrada eskrima practitioners,  bringing
together for the first time these instructors, representing over 125
years of collective experience in this system
.San Joaquin Delta College Blanchard Gymnasium 5151 Pacific Ave.  Stockton,, CA 95050. 
So it will be an opportunity for Serrada Eskrima practitioners to gather again at this Legacy Tournament to honor the Legacy of GGM Angel Cabales father of Serrada Eskrima !







Registration starts at 8:00 a.m. at The Hilton in Stockton Seminar  Registration Contact: Darlene Tibon 986-4617 or 464-3701 2323 Grand  Canal Blvd | Stockton, CA 95207 Direct: 209-956-1311 | Main:  209-956-1310 | Fax: 209-956-1312 Price: $25 per seminar or $80 for all.
http://www.usfmaf.org








USFMAF Legacy Tournament Date and Location Sunday, February 21, 2010  Registration Time: 7:00 a.m. Tournament time: 10:00 a.m. With Current  USFMAF membership Nonmember $25 for one event $35 $10 for each  additional event $10 for each additional event General Admission $8.00  per person  children 5 years and under and Seniors 55 over free.  Tournament Contact Information: Darren G. Tibon (209) 471-1198 www.usfmaf@gmail.com"  target="_blank"> www.usfmaf@gmail.com  Venue & Location: San Joaquin Delta College Blanchard Gymnasium  5151 Pacific Ave. Stockton,, CA 95050 Tournament Information: Style of  Martial Art: Filipino Martial Arts & Karate Sanctioned by: USA-NKF,  Member of the USA Olympic Committee, Disney Martial Arts Tournament  Sponsor: Stockton Sports Commission, The USANKF of Northern California  Inc., T-Bone Productions. Tourn Org Membership: USA-NKF membership  Rules: USFMAF Rules of Competition For more information regarding  equipment and rules please refer to website at usfmaf.org Divisions:  Sayaw, Padded Point, Knife Feet & Hands, Live Stick Point, Live  Stick Continuous, Cultural Challenge


----------

